# Fox Cubs



## andyh75 (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## andyh75 (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## andyh75 (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## andyh75 (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## andyh75 (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## andyh75 (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## andyh75 (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## roddy mac (Dec 10, 2009)

are you selling as a trio or you willin to split :whistling2::whistling2:

:lol2:


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

Excellent pics, Andy. Here's hoping they all survive to adulthood and then some.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

You lucky :censor:

Nice one :2thumb:

Mega jealous :blush:


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

They are gorgeous!


----------



## kellysmith1976 (Jun 10, 2008)

Gorgeous... They look really healthy, Everything crossed these make it!..
I am a fosterer with the Fox Project, and every spring we get loads of babies in to foster, Heres my 2 from this year, they have now moved on to their next stage of rehab.. Hopefully they will be released in september time..


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

Great pictures, both of the cubs playing and the rehabs!


----------

